# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Sustanon 250 injection pain

## UKBANANAMAN

Hi guys , i was wandering if someone can help me with a question.
I have just started (well 5 weeks back) my first cycle of sustanon 250. i am injecting 2 vials at one time once per week.
The problem is the pain where i injected is still present like 5/6 days later, if i inject in my leg i can hardly move my leg and walk like a peg leg and when i do it in my butt im limping around for days as the muscle seems to be really sore.
Is there a trick to stop the pain from hurting for so long afterwards?

----------


## leamanoid

Part of the fun game of sus.

You should be injecting twice per week to keep because some of the tests sus have a half life so you won't be getting the best results.

the pain should go in time. Are you in 
Australia?

----------


## MuscleSportMag

A popular way is twice a week (Mon & Thurs) and definitely alternate the sides that you're hitting with the pin. Mon- left cheek, Thurs - right cheek, etc.

Also, are you reuing pins too much? They could be blunted and that can cause it, too. 

5 weeks in - how are your results? If they're good, it may be worth a ittle discomfort.

----------


## inky-e

First of all, welcome to AR. Second sust should be shot minimum eod to keep levels stable. As far as the pain goes, its par for the course with the prop ester. Also your gear may have a high BA content. Some people have found that "cutting" your shots with filtered sterile grapeseed or cottonseed oil will lessen the pain.

----------


## jamyjamjr

inky's the one who got me to go eod and i saw much better results then 2x a week.. if your getting a peg leg you may have hit a nerve buddy.. when injected correctly, sust really doesnt hurt at all. you get a very little bit of sorness from the injection, but you seem more to the extreme.. pay attention to how your injecting, you may be doing something wrong or going through a vein/nerve...

BYW Welcome!

----------


## VWbug66

or the ba%...get sum sterile filtered oil and that should do it if its the high ba%

----------


## ironbanger

i did a 5 week cycle of sustanon 250 was sore as hell with a little lump where i hit..it went away but after the 5 weeks i eventually got sick =/

----------


## Bullyson

At 5 weeks you would barely be seeing any results if at all. Sust always felt like a charlie horse to me but it only lasted a couple hours. Best of luck.

----------


## 3v1lj03

Sust just plain hurts mix it with something that help allot b12, sterile oil, I started mixing mine with tren and the pain is magically gone. Sust hurts me for 5 to 6 days after the injection and always swells. Never happened with test cyp I won't use the sust again

----------


## UKBANANAMAN

Thanks guys for your help, much needed, jamyjamjr - what does eod mean though?

----------


## paulzane

Hi UK bananaman ..... EOD = every other day! To tell you the truth Sust 250 is a PAIN to some people and not to others. I myself find it a pain but to use it you have to be smart. I usually do it every third day (one shot) but even that was too sore at times. What I found that worked for me was to inject 1/2 ampoule Monday, 1/2 Tuesday Wednesday off then Thurs 1/2, Friday 1/2,Saturday off, Sunday 1/2, Monday 1/2 and so on!!

Good Luck .... you are just one of the ones who is sensitive to Sust!!

Try a different test next time!

----------


## rc70ys

can someone in oz show me a real bottle pic and a fake please.
also to the person whos says its like a charlie horse. what does that mean?
it doesnt work?

----------


## rc70ys

hi,
did it work for you im also in sydney what does a real bottle and fake bottle look like?
i just bought some and dont wanna keep getting ripped off if it is fake.
thanks
jason

----------


## Mulciber

> the person whos says its like a charlie horse. what does that mean?
> it doesnt work?


ever have someone punch you in the leg and it hurts and you have that knot.swelling of the tissue... thats a charlie horse

----------


## seriousmass

"RC70" there are a bunch of fake types buddy...

why don't you just tell us the brand that you bought..? that might be easier to differentiate if it's fake or not.

a charlie horse means it's sore. (i.e. the muscle is bruised). 

Sus 250 works will produce results. i does work.

----------


## nicnitro

I just went thru 9 days of hell - 3cc's of sus in the quad.
Felt like I got kicked by a horse - I had a heating pad on every day !
Never again !!! This is twice now - back in July it was the same thing for me.

----------


## BrooksyBOY

ive heard both bad and good things about the company and ive already purchased the sus 250 from edited. id like to know is their brand of sus 250 any good or did i waste my money and 2ndly i shot up 500mg 1 cc in each arm and am not feeling any pain at all which worrys me even the trenbolone i did last month atleast had a pressure like pain after shooing up.... and the sustanon 250 i got yrs ago had more pain than ever but it worked i got atleast 15 pounds out of it. no pain no gain is what im worried about, can any one help me out!!!!

please do not post ugl names here

thanx


PT

----------


## syd-bloke

> At 5 weeks you would barely be seeing any results if at all. Sust always felt like a charlie horse to me but it only lasted a couple hours. Best of luck.


Are you kidding? Mine kicked in mid 2nd week. Only if used eod so you can utilise the prop in it.

Every sus purchased in Aus is fake unless bought with prescription, period.

Me as an example, I ran prescription sus for 12 weeks and then ran out of it as my Doc is currently on freakin holiday. So I went to my source and bought 2 weeks of suply until my Doc return. The sus I got from my source is exactly the same as the one I got from the pharmacy. I even showed it to my pharmacist friend and she said yep, its the real deal but guess what! When I got no pain what so ever comparing to the previous sus i had, i knew something is wrong.

I cant believe, some one goes through that much expense and truble to get these fakes made that even a phamacist cant tell the dif, why not putting some freaking test in it? Any ways, now gotta bridge to test e to finish my last few weeks.

Here is what we say in Aus, if you personally didnt buy it from the pharmacy, then its fake, no matter how real it looks.

----------


## dec11

> ive heard both bad and good things about the company and ive already purchased the sus 250 from edited. id like to know is their brand of sus 250 any good or did i waste my money and 2ndly i shot up 500mg 1 cc in each arm and am not feeling any pain at all which worrys me even the trenbolone i did last month atleast had a pressure like pain after shooing up.... and the sustanon 250 i got yrs ago had more pain than ever but it worked i got atleast 15 pounds out of it. no pain no gain is what im worried about, can any one help me out!!!!
> 
> please do not post ugl names here
> 
> thanx
> 
> 
> PT


how many of these ancient sust threads you gona bring up, thats three now, and you've been told you cant post lab names, i smell a big ban coming up

----------


## syd-bloke

> how many of these ancient sust threads you gona bring up, thats three now, and you've been told you cant post lab names, i smell a big ban coming up


Your right man,seems like he is copy and pasting his comments to every thread! lol

----------

